# Galaxy Rasboras



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone ever seen these in stores?

Preferably east of Toronto, Scarborough is good, Whitby is best.

Ty


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

They are usually called celestial pearl danios and you can try Big Als in Whitby. Bought some there in the fall. Some LFS will carry them sporadically, call them up and talk to the fish manager. Places I've seen CPD in the last year: Menagerie, Lucky, Aquatic Kingdom, various BA, Peel auction. Good luck and be patient.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

PJ Pets at Square One is bringing them in in March;

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22468


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If you are really anxious to get them and no one currently has them in stock, you can make custom orders with Big Al's.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

got some fran vaughn mills 2 weeks ago.(BIG als)


----------

